# SRAM Red BB Maintenance



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Instructions for the BB say, "the ceramic bearings require regular maintenance, re-grease after 100 hrs dry conditions, immediately after heavy rain or going through water. I thought they were a sealed bearing? Has anyone done a set?, is it peel the cover off with a razor blade and clean/grease, or old school remove cover cap and grease?.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Pry off seal w/razor, de-gunk, grease.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Both Sides*

Do you pry off the seal on both sides? The non-drive side has a metal ring and then a smaller plastic seal. The drive side only has the plastic seal which should come off with the razor blade.

Is this difficult? I do not want to screw this up.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

there really isn't any bearing out there that is 'sealed', they're 'shielded'. some have rubber shields (ie: 6xxxrs or 6xxx2rs) and some some have metal. moisture can get past any of them. it's pretty easy to pop them off w/ a razor blade or dental pick and inject some grease.


----------



## Blade-Runner (Jun 4, 2008)

^^^ also with a little light air pressure you can blow out the old grease & gunk before you re-grease the bearings.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

is there a recommended grease to regrease with?


----------

